# Completed another Skyline *PICS* and LINK



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Two done already this year. I completed 4 last year. I'm back in the groove and just having fun.
I feel like the only guy here that does anything foreign. I build what I enjoy though and love to share.
This is the Fujimi Nissan Skyline R-33 S-Tune. You may remember last time I completed the R-32 version of this car.
Yes, I'm planning to start the R-34 version soon too along with the new Skyline if and when the S-tune comes out for that one.

Anyway, standard box stock build. 
Painted in Zero paints Chrome Silver
Martha Stewart flocking in light gray with two tone interior.
The decals were very fragile and I lost a few of them while applying. One of the side stripes broke in two places but I was able to get it fixed.
The inter-cooler actually comes with a piece of metal mesh to cover the plastic supplied piece. This time I used the decal for the "nismo" on the inter-cooler versus my template and micron pens.

Of note about this kit were the tweaked spoiler and window. They fit nice but the warping shows if you look hard enough. Something I didn't notice until actual assembly. Even during dry fit phase it fit fine, but I had to polish the window and may have warped it with force. Windscreen wipers were also two rights. Used some from my parts bin.

The mirrors are upside down as that was the only way they would fit. No other way looked correct or fit fit right. I tried every possible angle and left to right. 
It's all good since I just wanted them for my collection. Only the discerning Skyline fan would even know.
Here are a couple of pictures:






































The group so far:









There are a few more pictures at MY FOTKI
Chris


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Well Chris, I dont build many foreign models.
Last one I think was a DeTomaso Pantera.
But I do enjoy looking at the stuff you build.

Looks like some nice Skylines, to me.
The finish on all three is superb. and I'm picky.


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Very cool! I've got to get to work on one of the Skyline kits in my stash...looks like they go together nicely!


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Love the Skylines. Sure wish they were sold in the US.

Nice builds there :thumbsup:


----------

